# [SOLVED] Unlocked I Phone 6 ?- HELP I am an idiot!



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Wanting to sell my phone to get the 6 plus, I asked AT&T to unlock - they did,. BUT I forgot I have no phone NOW!! :huh:

I erased all contents and the screen has the "Hola" Hello etc. 
If I reset the phone to use for a while till it sells just the phone and text part, will it RE- LOCK the phone??

Thank you and sorry if this has been asked and answered


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Unlocked I Phone 6 ?- HELP I am an idiot!*

No it will not re-lock it. Unlocking is permanent (if done legit through the provider).


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Unlocked I Phone 6 ?- HELP I am an idiot!*

Yes, thank you Marty for answering. It was done legit thru AT&T . :flowers:


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*"I am STILL an idiot " Re: Unlocked I Phone 6 ?- HELP I am an idiot!*

Can someone please answer these questions:

1. What does it mean to 'unlock'? AT&T unlocked my phone?

2. I am trying to sell the phone, when a buyer asks is it under contract - what do I say?
( I am on a 2 year contract with AT&T - so if I sell the phone do I have to buy out the remainder of the money owed?

3. I had to reset my phone to use it ( remember I'm an idiot  ) then the SAME PHONE NUMBER THAT WAS MINE CAME UP AGAIN- when I erase all content AGAIN to sell it - won't this same number come up for the new buyer?

Thank you so much in advance. Please answers questions point by point for me as I am not so tech savvy.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Unlocked I Phone 6 ?- HELP I am an idiot!*

1. Unlock means that a SIM Card from another Carrier can be put in the phone and used (e.g. in Europe, or using a T-Mobile or other provider in the USA).

2a. If you are under contract you would say YES. 
2b. Yes you would have to pay of the remainder. The 2 year contract is to cover the price the discounted the phone to you for. You don't get to just abandon you part of the deal.
2c. If you sell the handset, you would have to either pay a large Early Termination fee, or continue paying the service each month... if you continue paying for the service.. you can put your SIM in a different phone and it will work.
2d. Are you sure it is unlocked? They _usually_ do not do this if you are under contract, and if you are and they did unlock it for you... it would be under the condition that you complete your contract.


3. It picks up the phone number from the SIM card that is in the phone. So when you sell it, you do not leave your SIM card in the phone. You take it out, and the buyer puts theirs in the phone and it then uses their number.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Unlocked I Phone 6 ?- HELP I am an idiot!*

Marty - thank you most kindly that was invaluable information, succinct and to the point, I appreciate it greatly !!


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Unlocked I Phone 6 ?- HELP I am an idiot!*

I am relatively sure it is unlocked. I requested by email the unlock -they asked for the phone number and IME number then gave me a private email message back to a link at the AT&T website. I was told to plug into iTunes and back and restore , then the phonw ould be unlocked. I did all this.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

When you did it, you would have received a message on iTunes that said "Unlocked"


----------

